# [revdep-rebuild] comportamenti anomali

## cloc3

nel mio sistema, emerge segnalava, al termine di ogni emerge, la presenza di alcune liberie preservate appartenenti al pacchetto dev-libs/DirectFB, di cui era installata la versione 1.4.2, mentre molti programmi erano linkati verso la 1.2.7.

volutamente, pur sapendo che non questa la procedura consigliata, ho deciso di spostare le librerie vecchie (libdirect-1.2.so.0.7.0, libdirectfb-1.2.so.0.7.0 e libfusion-1.2.so.0.7.0) in una cartella provvisoria e risistemare il sistema con l'uso di revdep-rebuilb.

ovviamente, sono andato incontro ad alcuni problemi di dipendenze incrociata di cui non ho intenzione di lamentarmi qui, ma anche ad un inconveniente con revdep-rebuild che a me pare ingiustificato.

Per alcuni file, trovo errori di questo tipo:

```

*  !!! /usr/lib64/dia/libcairo_filter.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/dia/libcairo_filter.so -> (none)

find: unrecognized: -L

```

sembrerebbe che non sappia trovare il pacchetto di provenienza di libcairo_filter.so.

ma:

```

s939 ~ # qfile libcairo_filter.so

app-office/dia (/usr/lib64/dia/libcairo_filter.so)

```

perché accade questo?

----------

## ago

non so se puo servirti lafilefixer..........

----------

## cloc3

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> non so se puo servirti lafilefixer..........

 

non credo.

tengo il sistema pulito con la mia versione del trucchetto di Daniel Pielmeier.

tra l'altro. il numero dei pacchetti che non vengono riconosciuti è enorme:

```

s939 ~ # qfile -C $(grep "not owned by any package is broken" revdep.txt|cut -d\   -f5)|cut -d\   -f1|wc -l

194

```

sembra proprio che revdep-rebuild sia diventato improvvisamente zoppo.

ma in che modo una libreria grafica può aver fatto questo?

----------

